# who's child free?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

who's child free?

is this a lifestyle that's prevalent among people in this forum...? was reading an article about this, and there seems to be many reasons in favour of it. the reasons against it, compelling as they may be personally, appear to be harder to articulate in rational arguments...at least from what i've read...

i guess if you don't know what child free means...you don't know what i'm talking about, haha.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Definitely me. For now, and forever.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

Being child free is great!! I get to go away whenever I want to, without concern about pulling a child out of school. The only factor is if I can get the time off. I have less stress since I don't have that safety or support concern as well. I get my fill of children visiting my brother's and friends and horsing around with their kids...the world is already over populated so I have no guilt of not having any of my own although I am not totally against it..... I just don't see me having kids of my own..... more then likely I'll just find a gal with one or two already which I am fine with.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Im child free,i cant find a decent women,im constatly weeding thru them!Love the women who "test" me to see my backbone and if im a jerk,32 and it still goes on,same women who cant look me in the eye .....cant wait till i find the one!Women u cant live with them you cant live with without them!Even the sweet girls want to be dominated.Ok.lol


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

You're one odd duck there Don...

I have two kids, like anything else, they are a choice. An intensely personal choice. And like most personal choices neither side of the debate really understands the other.

You can tell me how you have more money, can do what you want, go where you want, clean house, good nights rest, and it's lost on me.

I can tell you about the light in a child's face. The feeling you get when they meet you at the door after a hard day of work. The silly stories they tell and the games you play, and it's all lost on you.

You can argue the problems of over population, (not in Canada) and I can argue that there will be nobody left to take care of you when you're old.

Whatever, I have kids, and I love them and I wouldn't trade them for the world. You don't? To be honest, I really don't care either way.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

For now, child-free. We go back and forth. Sometimes I see an adorable little girl or a boy playing catch and I think, "Yeah, I could do that." 

Then I walk by a bunch of teenagers at the mall and realize I want nothing to do with those devil spawn...

One day I'm doing it. One day I'm not. No clue, but no hurry to find out.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice post, crazyjack.

I couldn't imagine life without my daughters and my grandchildren. I know that many teenagers bring worry and grief to their parents, but it's important to remember that they are in the minority, in spite of what the media leads us to believe. My grandchildren, four out of five are in their late teens or early twenties, are not only incredibly great people, but so are their friends.

I'm certainly not trying to change anyone's mind about such an important life decision, but I'm just saying to make sure you've considered the whole picture before you make that decision.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

My wife and I decided quite early on not to have children. For us, the reasons not to have them far outweighed the reasons to have them. Yes, we will miss out on those "magic" moments that only parents will experience, but in so many aspects our life is enhanced by the freedom of not having them. With relatively short notice we have decided to head down to Mexico for the month of November... we simply couldn't do this if we had kids. We love our current lifestyle... and not to mention the gobs of money you save. We have tons of nieces and nephews if we need a kid fix.

And the thought of bringing kids into this screwed up world is scary.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Depends on how you look at it. From my POV, it isn't scary...it's hopeful.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Yet another very interesting discussion. This almost reminds me of the discussions about pets and plants. I have retired friends who are world travellers and they have neither, nor any kids. This affords them maximum freedom. There really isn't a one size fits all answer for this (as many situations). Each person's circumstances ought to be considered. I personally don't think I would be mature enough to have children but who really knows until you're in the situation. I appreciate both sides to this discussion as outlined herein.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

I had this strange notion ...
everyone should have at least one child,
just to see how s/he turns out 

It was a grand and successful experiment.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm delilghted to hear that, Zylon!


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

My wife and I got married at 25 (now 45). We decided quite early on that we would not have any kids. Do I regret that decision ... at times. I might regret it more as time goes on, who knows. I agree with one of the other posters that the financial benefit is significant, and the freedom to travel, or indulge in other interests is also nice. Having said all that, I would never try to convince someone to avoid having kids. They bring other rewards that are worth much more than money.

Lucky for us we have 5 neices and 1 nephew who are awesome.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The world will be populated with under-privileged children! It is a scary prospect.

(But making a personal sacrifice does not make much sense.)


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah - not interested in kids. made it a permanent decision about 5 years ago.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

For me, the biggest drawback to not having kids is the thought of not having anyone to help out once I reach my elderly years. Then again, with all the money I save on raising (and educating) them, I could probably afford to hire a Swedish nurse full time.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

But who will give birth to and raise the young Swedish nurse?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I didn't become a parent until age 37, so I've been on both sides of the fence.

The fact is that I didn't appreciate the freedom I had without kids and didn't take advantage of it as much as I wish I would have.

As much as I love have kids now, I do miss the freedom. That said, I don't regret having them - it's just a trade off.

The drawback to having kids is that they are all-or-none. It would be nice to be able to lease them.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Four Pillars said:


> The drawback to having kids is that they are all-or-none. It would be nice to be able to lease them.


I smell a business idea. Rent-a-kid. Avoid the messy diapers, the crying, the screaming. Hire one of our well-trained, perfectly behaved angels for your special occasion. No event too big or too small.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Dmoney said:


> I smell a business idea. Rent-a-kid. Avoid the messy diapers, the crying, the screaming. Hire one of our well-trained, perfectly behaved angels for your special occasion. No event too big or too small.


That would be handy when you want to see a kid's animated movie at the Theatre, but are too embarrassed to go as an adult by yourself.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol didn't even think of that. $15 an hour.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

Dmoney said:


> I smell a business idea. Rent-a-kid. Avoid the messy diapers, the crying, the screaming. Hire one of our well-trained, perfectly behaved angels for your special occasion. No event too big or too small.


oh man, if only this could be possible. i have a few nieces and nephews, but i'm really not interested in kids. i felt, growing up, that i would eventually have kids because it's what people do, but now giving it more consideration, i can't seem to find rational reasons to do it. sometimes my heart gets warm and fuzzy, like when i see a niece or nephew being well behaved, and i feel like it'd be nice to have my own. i also think that i'm not the type to like kids in general, but that i might dote on my own kids.

then there's the possibility of adoption, which would allow me to have them much later in my life (with my wife). there're issues with that too, but it's something i've thought about as well.

my wife is also an elementary school teacher, which actually acts as a deterrent. i think kids can be pretty evil, vile creatures as well. sometimes the parents are blind to this, but the rest of the world is more objective. some parents should have to take a parenting course too. this, and the times when my nieces and nephews are actually being obnoxious (which is actually a large part of the time), are...less encouraging...


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

joncnca said:


> oh man, if only this could be possible. i have a few nieces and nephews, but i'm really not interested in kids. i felt, growing up, that i would eventually have kids because it's what people do, but now giving it more consideration, i can't seem to find rational reasons to do it. sometimes my heart gets warm and fuzzy, like when i see a niece or nephew being well behaved, and i feel like it'd be nice to have my own. i also think that i'm not the type to like kids in general, but that i might dote on my own kids.


Like I said, parents and non parents won't ever understand each other, but you want some rational reasons?

How about: Somebody needs to fill jobs, pay taxes and keep the system moving forward?

How about, somebody needs to look after you when you're old?

How about, if people didn't have kids, there wouldn't be people to have kids?

Kids can be "vile" and "evil". So are adults, animals, and I've seen some trees I didn't really trust.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

crazyjackcsa said:


> How about: Somebody needs to fill jobs, pay taxes and keep the system moving forward?


Gotta produce more tax paying units. This is going to be a completely personal choice for everyone involved. 

Personally, I'm nowhere near having a kid. I had my girlfriend's niece over this weekend and as cute as she is, after two days the charm wears off (almost 3 years old). At this stage in my life I am way to selfish to put someone elses needs ahead of mine 24/7, and I'm well aware of that fact. 

On the other hand I'm sure the pride a parent feels seeing their child succeed is hard to match anywhere else. 

Definitely don't see a kid anywhere in the near term though.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

For all of those who don't/would never have kids, all I can say is... I wish your parents had the same mind-set.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Well said, Steve!

I can't help but wonder whether the people who do not plan to have children are the same people who complain about too many immigrants being accepted in Canada. If so, they should keep in mind that the next generation has to come from somewhere!


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

steve41 said:


> For all of those who don't/would never have kids, all I can say is... I wish your parents had the same mind-set.


Ouch...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

steve41 said:


> For all of those who don't/would never have kids, all I can say is... I wish your parents had the same mind-set.


Obviously your parents didn't teach you any manners. 

And I think "Rent-a-Kid" is a great idea.

It can go right along with "Rent-a-Pup"

_Rent-a-Kid & Rent-a-Pup; helping guys get women since 2011._

Ever seen Big Daddy?


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Some people should NEVER be parents ... some find out too late.

For those who wouldn't be a good parent, and know it ... good for you


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

zylon said:


> For those who wouldn't be a good parent, and know it ... good for you


Thank you!


_
"It isn't immature to not want kids, it's mature to know you shouldn't."_


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I think those without kids cannot really understand the other, yet, I do think those with kids can see the other side especially if they had their kids later in life. Those with kids do remember what it was like without them, and can make that comparison.

I actually don't like kids that much (unless they are well behaved), I'm not a mushy maternal type. Kids can be really expensive, you lose alot of your freedom and flexibility, and all of sudden there is a huge responsibility to raise responsible members of society who are well adjusted and happy. They don't come with a manual, and aren't great for Type A personalities. I actually didn't want to have children, as it would also have huge impacts on my career. 

Having two kids has been exactly as I predicted in terms of the downside of finances/cost, lost of freedom, stalling in career, and stress. It can be daunting knowing that none of the challenges in life I have faced so far is as important as raising my kids. When I look at it logically in all the things that I could have in terms of money, material goods, career, etc, it doesn't make sense to have kids. Then I see my kids, and everything is really put in perspective on what is truly important and I know that kids are not a choice to be made from logic. It's something that goes further.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Well said pa, the grass is always greener on the other side,we always want what we dont have.

Friend of mine has 3 kids,married,white picket fence(his kids jump on him when he gets home)

Im single,dating like crazy,run a small business,and have roaming freedom.

He wishes he was living my life sometimes and i wish i was living his.

Not to this scale but the theme in that movie family man with nic cage,you ever see it?He was a rich capitalist(ebinzer scrooge theme)its a good parady of the subject


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

How about: Somebody needs to fill jobs, pay taxes and keep the system moving forward? .
...Immigration policies can help bring more people into the country to fill these jobs once the unemployment rates start to fall..Taxes and the system can be adapted for the changing populations as well.

How about, somebody needs to look after you when you're old?
This is a selfish statement, one would think you'd plan your life as to not be a burden on your children....In the past I've volunteered with the health unit driving ppl to dialysis, these people all had children whom were too busy in their lives to do this task, sometimes children move too far away too be of much assistance, sometimes children just don't care enough, sometimes the parents themselves are the problem.

How about, if people didn't have kids, there wouldn't be people to have kids?
I would say older couples (30-35) without children are actually the minority at least from the people I grew up with, though people seem to be starting their families later.

My own sitution is I'm single so I just don't currently think about having children and until I meet a women nice enough to settle down with (or one with children already) it's not a concern for me, children don't scare me I'm around them all the time. I may as well enjoy the freedom of being childfree while I can.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Our three kids were sick one after another in the past week, so right now, I'm envying those who decided kids aren't for them


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

A bunch of us were sitting around the picnic table at coffee break years ago, and a couple of women, who were married but childless, remarked they couldn't understand why people didn't have a few hundred thousand tucked away in a savings account.

Another lady sitting there simply said.......try raising three kids past college.

CNN had a story the other day about the cost of raising kids in this world.

It used to cost around 250,000 lifetime. It is now estimated at 450,000.

We raised one son, and he left and came back.....bringing a 3 year old grandson with him.

Great.......we are now on our second round of 450,000.............lol.

The money I couldn't care less about.............but the terrible 3s again........

Oh no........................


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

You definately don't have kids because it makes any financial sense at all. In fact, some times it doesn't make any sense in other areas too. 

That being said, it's a lifestyle choice that if you make, you do it with an open heart and mind. You give alot of yourself, but you get a lot too.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Our three kids were sick one after another in the past week, so right now, I'm envying those who decided kids aren't for them


Sometimes I wonder if it is not just a better idea to force them all to get sick at the same time? Work taking care of them would be more intense, but shortened period, and by the time the parents get sick, the kids will have mostly recovered so you aren't left taking care of a sick kid when you yourself are feeling ill.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

sags said:


> CNN had a story the other day about the cost of raising kids in this world.
> 
> It used to cost around 250,000 lifetime. It is now estimated at 450,000


I thought 250,000 seemed high but I imagine that includes the cost of childcare. I know my parents didn't spend anywhere near that much, then again my mom didn't work. $5000 per child per year sounds about right.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Its a bit simplistic to say that I'm trading parenthood for early retirement and finanancial independance.... but... no that pretty much sums it up. 

Those figures quoted for raising a child to adulthood, yikes... well, that money is going right into my retirement nest egg.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

nathan79 said:


> I thought 250,000 seemed high but I imagine that includes the cost of childcare. I know my parents didn't spend anywhere near that much, then again my mom didn't work. $5000 per child per year sounds about right.


I'd love to know how they figured that out. I've read those articles before, and often they include a bigger house, a bigger car, day care, post secondary expenses and a lot of assumptions that may or may not factor in. 

Including daycare, 5k a year is reasonable for me.


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

for all those who do not want to have kids and give the excuse of having nieces and nephews, you have no idea how different it is to have your own. with kids, there are time when you do wish you didnt have them but believe me, there are more times when you cant really put any price to them. i cannot imagine my life without them.

for those who bring in finance into the equation, unless you are in a situation where you are eking out a living working 20 hours a day, kids being an expense is BS. for any family making over 100k in canada, if you are saving 20k per year by not having a kid, i would like to ask what is it that you are doing with that 20k? buying use and throw toys? going on 1 extra vacation? definitely not worth missing out on the kid experience.

for those talking about convenience of travel, what if you do not go to mexico whenever you want? whats the big deal in going on a planned vacation instead of an improptu one?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I think there's a good conversation for the people that can't afford to have kids but have 6 of them anyway..


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I was adamant I wanted to be kid free. For life. Until my clock started ticking and I decided, at age 37, to have a child. Now we're hoping to adopt at least two more and have a happy family.

I can understand wanting to be kid free, heck I think any parent truly wishes at times they were kid free. It is nice to up and go whenever you want.

For me, I want children to share my home with, especially as I age. I want family around me, not just neices and nephews and siblings.... I want my own immediate family who cares about me (hopefully, I guess thats never guaranteed!) around me as I age. Gracefully I hope


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

rookie said:


> what if you do not go to mexico whenever you want? whats the big deal in going on a planned vacation instead of an improptu one?


What's the big deal in not having kids?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

rookie said:


> kids being an expense is BS...


I have three kids and much as I love them, I don't think calling them expensive is BS. They do cost quite a bit.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

rookie said:


> for all those who do not want to have kids and give the excuse of having nieces and nephews, you have no idea how different it is to have your own. with kids, there are time when you do wish you didnt have them but believe me, there are more times when you cant really put any price to them. i cannot imagine my life without them.
> 
> for those who bring in finance into the equation, unless you are in a situation where you are eking out a living working 20 hours a day, kids being an expense is BS. for any family making over 100k in canada, if you are saving 20k per year by not having a kid, i would like to ask what is it that you are doing with that 20k? buying use and throw toys? going on 1 extra vacation? definitely not worth missing out on the kid experience.
> 
> for those talking about convenience of travel, what if you do not go to mexico whenever you want? whats the big deal in going on a planned vacation instead of an improptu one?


I don't know what the big push on people who don't want to have kids are. Kids can be expensive, perhaps people have an idea of the lifestyle they would want if they have kids, and would rather not have them if they can't afford them in the manner that they would like. I would save a heck alot more than 20K, we spend more than that on child care alone in a year. 

Having kids or not having kids is a personal choice and not one to be taken lightly. It's not like you can send them back if you find them too expensive or too much work. One should really make sure that they want them and are willing to make the sacrifices needed for the kids.

I agree that now that I have my kids, I wouldn't trade them (well, at least not for the long term). It doesn't mean that they crap doesn't stink and that they are not still challenging. I adore my kids, and but know how much of a trade off I had to make in other areas in our lives in terms of finances, career, travel, flexibility, retirement, etc. If given the choice to do it over again, I was still choose my kids, but don't think that it wasn't with sacrifice, and that sometimes I don't miss those other things. 

Many of those that are childless here are younger, or not in relationships, it's reasonable to think that a young guy/gal wouldn't want to give up their freedoms yet. It's about living it up at that age. For those that are more established and don't want kids, they have their reasons. There is no real right or wrong, except that you if you do decide to have kids, you should do it willingly, without resentment, and be willing to step up and be a good loving parent.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I think that the first year of my early retirement I might decide to go back to nature, build a little cabin in the woods, and try to live as cheaply as possible for a year. No electricity, car, etc... I would like to grow much of my own food, along with catching my own fish and crabs/clams. Grow a scraggly beard. I like to think I could live on 10k (or less) for a year. This is a challenge I find strangely appealing. A test of character. 

Proof that not having kids means you can really go off the deep end and do pretty much anything you want.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Plugging Along said:


> I don't know what the big push on people who don't want to have kids are.
> 
> ...There is no real right or wrong, except that you if you do decide to have kids, you should do it willingly, without resentment, and be willing to step up and be a good loving parent.


What she said.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jon Snow,

That sounds outstanding. I wish I could come along.

The only thing you're missing is a pipe and some tobacco.

But don't worry, you can make your own pipe out of some wood and grow your own tobacco for smoking.

Something to sooth your soul while you catch the fish, no?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

KaeJS, here on the west coast we are experts at growing a certain weed that would work quite nicely in your pipe.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Birth of my son was the best moment of my life, wouldn't trade it for anything.

Poeple tell me I should have more kids so I can imagine kidless poeple may even be under more pressure, I just wonder why poeple can't mind their own business

We are just about to pass 7B mark of mouths to feed, way to many for this planet.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> KaeJS, here on the west coast we are experts at growing a certain weed that would work quite nicely in your pipe.


Here on HI, in late summer, the helicopter overflys make it feel like a scene from Apocalypse Now.

(HI = Hornby Island.... an Island in the *Georgia Strait*)


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Jon_Snow said:


> KaeJS, here on the west coast we are experts at growing a certain weed that would work quite nicely in your pipe.


That is also good to put in the pipe. 

In the GTA, we are experts at growing it in small and contained artificial environments with stolen electricity.


----------



## cato (Jul 4, 2011)

It became (unintentionally) the most unselfish thing we have ever done was to have kids - you give without any thought of reward and you hope that you will have raised happy and well-balanced people. We had kids in my generation because that was what you did, but times were different - keeping up with the Joneses was not important and grown-up toys/gadgets were few and affordable.

The cost of childcare/school/tertiary education has risen to the point that both parents must work to afford to have kids and then have less time to spend with them - it's not a happy scenario.

However, when you are in LTC, all the money in the world is going to make no difference to the quality of the care you are going to get - the only thing that is going to make a difference is if somebody cares enough about you to at least keep an eye on the care you are getting - better treat those nieces and nephews well


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

cato said:


> However, when you are in LTC, all the money in the world is going to make no difference to the quality of the care you are going to get - the only thing that is going to make a difference is if somebody cares enough about you to at least keep an eye on the care you are getting - better treat those nieces and nephews well


why does everyone have that image of the end of life?
my sister talks like that too... "who will look after you?"

I don't care enough about the last year, or 6 months or 5 minutes of my life that I'm going to bet on a child to maybe be around or not when I am dying. 

People shouldn't have kids for that reason. 
The funny thing is my same sister works in a nursing home where she can tell me about plenty of elderly people sit alone, and die alone despite having children. They never visit, or they visit once a year. 

I.don't.like.children. Why are some parents so uncomfortable with that?


----------



## Abegail23 (Oct 28, 2011)

joncnca said:


> who's child free?
> 
> is this a lifestyle that's prevalent among people in this forum...? was reading an article about this, and there seems to be many reasons in favour of it. the reasons against it, compelling as they may be personally, appear to be harder to articulate in rational arguments...at least from what i've read...
> 
> i guess if you don't know what child free means...you don't know what i'm talking about, haha.


I dont know either. hahah


----------



## cato (Jul 4, 2011)

hystat said:


> .............I don't care enough about the last year, or 6 months or 5 minutes of my life that I'm going to bet on a child to maybe be around or not when I am dying.
> 
> People shouldn't have kids for that reason.


Did you actually read what I wrote ? I specifically said "nieces and nephews."

Perhaps you missed the bit about having children is the most unselfish thing we ever did = we did not expect to get anything in return.

You should chill - nobody is trying to force you to have kids. Relax and enjoy life.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

cato said:


> You should chill - nobody is trying to force you to have kids. Relax and enjoy life.


there is a lot of pressure to have kids... it comes from everywhere and being child free is like any other minority... except people get touchy if anyone suggests that there is any discrimination. 
No political party has anything in their platform for childless families. I hate elections campaigns... all the talk about supporting growing families gets tedious. 
3/4 of my property taxes fund schools that my cats aren't allowed to attend 
my ex-wife tried to trick me into having kids, but I kept my wits about me so to speak. 
so, actually, people _have _tried to force me to have kids.

According to David Suzuki, having children is a most selfish act when it comes to climate change.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, hystat, have you noticed that David Suzuki has kids of his own? Personaly, I can't stand the man; I've always thought that his life was a case of "Do as I say, not as I do." I'll never forget how he arrived in Victoria a few years ago at the end of a cross-Canada tour. He and his entourage parked their huge, luxurious motorhome outside the city and walked into Victoria, as if they didn't want the media to note what they'd been travelling in. Anyway, that's beside the point -it's just that I can never resist the temptation to criticize David Suzuki!

You and your ex-wife were dealing with a personal situation. I don't think that society in general pressures people to have children these days. I know that used to be the case, but it isn't any more, in my opinion. And as for paying school taxes, surely you're not suggesting that only families with children benefit from the future leaders of our country being educated.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

hystat said:


> there is a lot of pressure to have kids... it comes from everywhere and being child free is like any other minority... except people get touchy if anyone suggests that there is any discrimination.
> No political party has anything in their platform for childless families. I hate elections campaigns... all the talk about supporting growing families gets tedious.
> 3/4 of my property taxes fund schools that my cats aren't allowed to attend
> my ex-wife tried to trick me into having kids, but I kept my wits about me so to speak.
> ...


I think more and more are not having kids now, hence, the need for immigration for workers. I think it just depends on who you hang out with. I actually find it quiet interesting that out of my team at work (all 40's, most +50), more than half don't have kids. Your wife is your personally situation, I don't think anyone here really cares if you have kids or not. 


In terms of what you taxes go to, I'm sure there are many things that you fund that you dont use. I pay a heck of lot of taxes, and I gaurented that I don't get the benefits directly. However, I choose to live in Canada with the tax system and all, and I accept that is how it is. The cost of not educating children is much higher to society than to educate them, even if you don't have any, you are still apart of the society.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Karen said:


> And as for paying school taxes, surely you're not suggesting that only families with children benefit from the future leaders of our country being educated.


I support the idea of public education, but the family next door has 5 kids in school, and I have zero.
I pay $1000 more per year in property taxes because I maintain my house and property by spending time and money on it, and they get a tax break because they let their property fall into disarray.
I feel it is somewhat unfair that some people are disproportionately funding the schools because they are skilled in the trades and like building and renovating and gardening. 

I'm voting for the next party to campaign on government subsidized kitty and doggy day care


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

hystat said:


> I'm voting for the next party to campaign on government subsidized kitty and doggy day care


and pray that the kitties and doggies fund your future retirement benefits???


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

hystat said:


> ...I pay $1000 more per year in property taxes because I maintain my house and property by spending time and money on it, and they get a tax break because they let their property fall into disarray...


I agree with you there, hystat, but I don't think that people with no children should be exempt from paying school taxes.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

rookie said:


> and pray that the kitties and doggies fund your future retirement benefits???


They won't be funding anything, as they are continually proving themselves pretty useless overall. 
but they also won't be in our prisons, or collecting welfare, or OAS....and I pay their medical expenses (100% privatized) 
Some of the "products" of our public education system will indeed go on to be prime minister, leaders of all sorts, captains of industry etc. and I happily support that. 
Many will indeed fund my OAS although I *shouldn't* need it... I will gladly accept it and attempt to spend it. 
But some Canadian children will never work a day in their lives and be a bigger drain on the system than my cats will ever be. Some will rape, some will murder, some will steal hydro for their grow-ops, some will talk on their cellphones while driving... my cats never do that stuff...


----------

